# The Best Chainsaw Stihl Makes



## Arbonaut (Feb 4, 2012)

For firewood cutting, I used strictly my 044 Mag and the one before it for two decades. It was always out of gas before I was ready to quit. This was also between ages of 18 and 39 and I never knew what vibration was. I was smiling the whole time as it chews through anything and I burn all the Osage Orange I can find. I've always also had a 026 Pro, but it got very little use. 
I got an MS362 last March loving the idea of the new technology. If you are unfamiliar, look it up. Very good on gas, and the saw kept gaining power through the first 20 cords with carb settings from the German factory not altered. The only thing I didn't like was the element style filter. I felt as if it should have the heavy duty canister filter of my 044 and 066's. This was/is my sole complaint with the 026 Pro--just user preference on style of filter.
Then I met the MS261. It came with the round canister filter and is just an American-Made 50.2 cc version of the MS362 which can run 3/8" chain if I want. 
Totally in love with the MS261 will never part with it. I could have held out for heated handles, but adrenaline is taking up the slack. Most fuel efficient saw I've owned for the power, weight, torque and snap. Highly recommended. Thanks, and please join the discussion.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 5, 2012)

:msp_thumbup:

I have an 026 and a MS260. Using these saws and everyone ranting and raving about the 261, it is on my list of "must have" saws. I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you asking the best model? If so they have a few more than one. Man for firewood etc, that 44 mag is hard to beat. If I had that and all the other models you listed the 44 would be my choice.


----------



## saxman (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Woodcutter, I'm from Southern Illinois also, near Mt.vernon. I really like my MS261 and my 362 also. I had an old 044 I got in 1997 that I traded in 2006 for a new 441. The 441 was a great saw and I traded it last month for a 441 M Tronic. I am really getting to like the new 441 it is super smooth and has amazing power

Steve


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 5, 2012)

Where was your 362 made ? mine says Virginia on the front sticker , I just popped the cherry on my 362 and it is pretty sweet .


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 5, 2012)

*Best Firewood Saw.*

My MS362 was made in Germany. Love the way it runs. Needs an adapter to run Stihl heavy-duty filter if I'm going to keep it. The MS261 has a better filter. That's what this thread is about. I've tested them both extensively in freezing weather. I came here to go out on a limb for the MS261. If you can afford the gas, and want to run a 14 pound saw, use a 044 Mag.


----------



## sefh3 (Feb 5, 2012)

Does Stihl make a bad saw?????? I love all of mine. The oldies and the newbies.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the 346xp.


----------



## flashhole (Feb 5, 2012)

Went through a similar thought process myself and bought a Stihl 460. I had too much big timber to harvest to go smaller and am very happy with the 460 even though it is a pretty thirsty puppy. That 261 is an excellent replacement candidate for my 55 Husky when it wears out.


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 5, 2012)

*Dodge Fanatic*

Good posts. Good posts. I love you guys.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry I couldnt resist. I am a big stihl fan I have several. I really like my 460 it cuts anything. But as far as the stihl that makes me grin the most while running it, has to be my dads old 075. What a machine. I dont have any stihls in the 50-60cc size, i bought my 346xp husky and enjoy using it a lot because of its weight and speed and gas mileage. I would have bought a 260 stihl but I just wanted to get a new husky. I dont really need a 260 now, (I can't believe I said that) but if the right deal on one comes along I will buy one. My dad also has a 362 that is a very nice saw to run and someday I will probably get it from him. I guess it really depends on what I am cutting, if I am limbing or bucking. I like to carry my 020av in the truck for an emergency saw. Heck this is a hard question I like'em all.


----------



## cheeves (Feb 5, 2012)

I liked, no love is the right word, the old 056 Stihl. A real money maker that you couldn't kill. Honorable mention for the old 032 Stihl. Amazing saw! Looking for a 044. Want one BAD!!


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 5, 2012)

*O44 Mag*

My 044 was the last one sold in North America according to the Stihl dealer in Vandalia, Illinois. I had one before which got stolen from the cab of my truck when I was delivering a load of Red Oak to the Blue Bell Club in Pana, Il during deer season one night. I knew just what I wanted but Stihl was inverting the model #'s then and the 440 was to have a decompression valve I didn't want. We found one in a warehouse and it was the last one there was. Ever. It would take a small fortune to get me to part with my completely stock Stihl 044. Got some video winding it up on some hedge on YouTube though, if you want to hear a prime specimen growling. Go to my home page.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 5, 2012)

I always wanted to get a 440, mainly because I like the number. It is one of my favorite Dodge motors.


----------



## 60DRB (Feb 5, 2012)

My dad wore out a 029 then got a 290. I liked it but wanted a little more...didn't really know crap about saws then (and not much now to be honest). I got a 039. Sometimes it feels like too much saw and someimes not enough...must be a good compromise for my occational uses. Thanks to you guys I modded the muffler a few weeks ago when it was apart for an oil pump replacement.


----------



## k5alive (Feb 5, 2012)

good saw...... good motor ...... coincidence????


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I always wanted to get a 440, mainly because I like the number. It is one of my favorite Dodge motors.



Considering how hard a 426 Hemi is to get i agree.


----------



## AU_K2500 (Feb 5, 2012)

Woodcutter TV said:


> burn all the Osage Orange I can find.




man! you need to stop burning it and send it down my way. its harder than all get out but the Osage orange is some beautiful stuff turned on the lathe. ive got probably half a dozen bowls tunred out of the stuff.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

AU_K2500 said:


> man! you need to stop burning it and send it down my way. its harder than all get out but the Osage orange is some beautiful stuff turned on the lathe. ive got probably half a dozen bowls tunred out of the stuff.



Got pics?


----------



## AU_K2500 (Feb 5, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Got pics?



not on me, but i can certainly snap some later.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

AU_K2500 said:


> not on me, but i can certainly snap some later.



One of mineView attachment 221945


----------



## AU_K2500 (Feb 5, 2012)

gun cabinet i made last year, Worm-hole maple w/ walnut handles. all hand made. 


















But back to the thread. I only own one STIHL and its an Old 041 AV and i love it. looking forward to graduating from the 50cc class.


----------



## blackoak (Feb 5, 2012)

cheeves said:


> I liked, no love is the right word, the old 056 Stihl. A real money maker that you couldn't kill. Honorable mention for the old 032 Stihl. Amazing saw! Looking for a 044. Want one BAD!!


I really liked the 056 saws also. They and the 041 have a distinguished sound. The ignition system is the death of most 056 saws. They are getting scarce and hard to come by. My favorite always will be the 044 saws, pretty well the most perfect saw ever built, for me anyway.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice work there uttahere2:


----------



## saxman (Feb 5, 2012)

blackoak said:


> I really liked the 056 saws also. They and the 041 have a distinguished sound. The ignition system is the death of most 056 saws. They are getting scarce and hard to come by. My favorite always will be the 044 saws, pretty well the most perfect saw ever built, for me anyway.



I have a really nice 056 Mag II I picked up a few years ago at my Stihl dealer. I really love the sound and how it cuts. I keep a 28" bar on it and it handles it really well. So far she hasn't missed a lick but it should have a SEM ignition that is still available if it does. I like my 660 but the 056 is fun when I feel like going"retro". 

Steve


----------



## MHouse1028 (Feb 5, 2012)

stihl 200t and 046 !!but they so many good saws but those are my favs


----------



## Alex D (Feb 5, 2012)

I would have to go with the 090AV. For the purpose it was built for, which would be felling large diameter and also nowadays mostly extermely hard tropical trees there isn't a Stihl saw that comes close to competing with it. And it has been produced for 40 years with the only changes being adding AV to it.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Woodcutter TV said:


> My MS362 was made in Germany. Love the way it runs. Needs an adapter to run Stihl heavy-duty filter if I'm going to keep it. The MS261 has a better filter. That's what this thread is about. I've tested them both extensively in freezing weather. I came here to go out on a limb for the MS261. If you can afford the gas, and want to run a 14 pound saw, use a 044 Mag.


 Sorry post was a little confusing was not sure if it was a question. I guess it was a statement. 14 lb 44, you only saving a pound with the 362 weighing in at 13. And running a 14 lb saw, is where some of the best power to weight ratios on the planet start. 440-372 7900 The 362 is no slouche on the prisce, though a great saw around here about 710 out the door. Saving not much on weight or price vs the 440. Yet leaps in power gain jumping to a 440 and more versatile if you get in to big firewood, which I do not waste much so if you run in to big stuff you can still handle quartering it with a 440. All agreed good saws you will not hear argument from me on that, but the 44-440 power to weight and fuel mileage is pretty hard to beat. We have run 361-362 here, and 365 and 034, many other 60cc plus saws, and we all gas up about the same time difference being more wood is cut with the 44, because of the power and speed.


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 5, 2012)

*044 Magnus*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Sorry post was a little confusing was not sure if it was a question. I guess it was a statement. 14 lb 44, you only saving a pound with the 362 weighing in at 13. And running a 14 lb saw, is where some of the best power to weight ratios on the planet start. 440-372 7900 The 362 is no slouche on the prisce, though a great saw around here about 710 out the door. Saving not much on weight or price vs the 440. Yet leaps in power gain jumping to a 440 and more versatile if you get in to big firewood, which I do not waste much so if you run in to big stuff you can still handle quartering it with a 440. All agreed good saws you will not hear argument from me on that, but the 44-440 power to weight and fuel mileage is pretty hard to beat. We have run 361-362 here, and 365 and 034, many other 60cc plus saws, and we all gas up about the same time difference being more wood is cut with the 44, because of the power and speed.



It's okay, Norm. Appreciate your input, Bro. For the record, I'm a huge fan and owner of the 044 mag and if any one tries to pry it from my cold, dead fingers, they better hope it is not still running. Have you heard of rigor mortis? How about a little Trigger Mortis?!
This thread is an attempt to promote the MS261 as the optimum firewood saw. At 11.5 pounds and 3.75 HP, I'll put it up against any wood. I broke the saw in on a YouTube video cutting frozen locust. Just put, "The Best Chainsaw Stihl Makes," in the search bar, or go to my home page. Very first cuts, Very first start, Brand New Stihl.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 5, 2012)

See now I am thinking about selling my 1999 044 bought new by me and buying a new MS440 before they kill them off again .


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Picked up a 261 for my buddy at work the other day, says he loves it! Hooked up a deal with a member here got my other buddy a 026 he loves that one. Those are all sweet saws. Seems like the 261 is a big seller. Hillux, I would not part with that 044 If I was you, getting harder to replace them. When you can afford it get a new 440 too, if you can. I would hang on to that 44 though.


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 5, 2012)

*Half Throttle*

And what is not explained in the video that day, is that I was breaking in the saw at various throttle positions, and won't really be laying down the law for awhile. Also it needed some carb adjusting as the Virginia Beach settings were not right for the ten degree day I was cutting in Illinois snow. Didn't bother wth the carb preheater shutter, either. I cut over Eight thousand pounds of Wild Cherry, Locust, Osage Orange and Red and White Oak that day, all frozen and on one tank of gas. (16.9 oz.)


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 5, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Picked up a 261 for my buddy at work the other day, says he loves it! Hooked up a deal with a member here got my other buddy a 026 he loves that one. Those are all sweet saws. Seems like the 261 is a big seller. Hillux, I would not part with that 044 If I was you, getting harder to replace them. When you can afford it get a new 440 too, if you can. I would hang on to that 44 though.



I thought the 044 and MS440 were the same saw with the 440 having flippy caps .


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Similar, and pretty close I would say. But a clean saw of the era you own, is a sweet runner, and built very well. I know from running old 046 mag's, and comparing them to the new ms 460, the 46 mags the same age and newer of your 044 were some of the best runners I have seen. I forget the exact year they went to the ms 440, but it is supposed to have a slight power gain. I just would hang on to the one you have unless you don't want it. If you gained anything it would not be much.


----------



## Winchester356 (Feb 5, 2012)

Any of them that dont have the flippy caps.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep cant stand em!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Picked up a 261 for my buddy at work the other day, says he loves it! Hooked up a deal with a member here got my other buddy a 026 he loves that one. Those are all sweet saws. Seems like the 261 is a big seller. Hillux, I would not part with that 044 If I was you, getting harder to replace them. When you can afford it get a new 440 too, if you can. I would hang on to that 44 though.



Hey do you know what kind of air filter that uses?Is it a large one like the MS440 has?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Stihl only makes one chainsaw worth owing. The ms200t. Sadly, it’s now a goner. The ms440 is also a great saw but a 372xp will do just fine in a pinch.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 5, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Hey do you know what kind of air filter that uses?Is it a large one like the MS440 has?


 You asking if the filters are the same? Only change I saw is with the ones this year going to the HD filter the black one. Before that the ones I had seen where the same as my 044 the oval type oblang filter with the inner foam spit back piece, and the outer stretch piece that covers the outside of the filter. I am new at the hd system our new 460's have em, the ones we got last year had the original style. But size wise they are the same.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You asking if the filters are the same? Only change I saw is with the ones this year going to the HD filter the black one. Before that the ones I had seen where the same as my 044 the oval type oblang filter with the inner foam spit back piece, and the outer stretch piece that covers the outside of the filter. I am new at the hd system our new 460's have em, the ones we got last year had the original style. But size wise they are the same.



Good to know ,I might get one of them little saws.


----------



## PEKS (Feb 5, 2012)

Love my 261 with a 16" B&C..
Love my 362 with a 20" B&C..
Love my 460 with a 25" B&C..

I have only put few tanks through the 460, tore up a few ShagBark Hickory's yesterday, good muscle saw for what I need..
261 and 362 very refined, 460 raw power..


----------



## flashhole (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been running my 460 with a 32" bar (came with the saw) on the shagbark hickory. Pulls right through it and makes me smile but I do like the 20" bar better.


----------



## PEKS (Feb 5, 2012)

flashhole said:


> I've been running my 460 with a 32" bar (came with the saw) on the shagbark hickory. Pulls right through it and makes me smile but I do like the 20" bar better.



I will try the 20" bar on my 460, the 362 pulls it strong, always good to compare.. 
Cheers..


----------



## joeclimbing (Feb 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I always wanted to get a 440, mainly because I like the number. It is one of my favorite Dodge motors.



I used to run the 440, back in high school. Loved the number so much last year i bought an old stock 440 magnum from this site. It runs faster than I ever did!


----------



## M-tooth (Feb 8, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> One of mineView attachment 221945



Just wondering, what did you use for a finish on this?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 9, 2012)

Winchester356 said:


> Any of them that dont have the flippy caps.



MS660 I think last I looked.


----------



## jmason (Feb 9, 2012)

I really like my 032 that's my favorite saw. Runs a 20 b&c through a lot of oak, hickory, and walnut, and maple. Does everything I need I'm central Illinois


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 11, 2012)

I sold my MS362 and bought another one of these. The screw on filter deal is superior to the filter element on the MS362.


----------



## ft. churchill (Apr 11, 2012)

I wanna have an opinion on Stihl saws, but I've only ran one in my life back in 1989. I do not remember what model it or the husky was, but they were both 60 to 70 cc saws. Ran about one tank of gas thru each cutting up an elm tree. Some of ya are going to not like this but I preferred the husky better.
Lookin' forward to runnin' some of my coworkers saws this summer. Mac runs a 031 and an 032 and Justin has a 290 farm boss. Saws become legendary for a reason.


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 11, 2012)

First Stihl I got to run was an 031AV my Dad bought new in about 1978. Ran the ever livin' dog outta' it for 3 years and traded it for a 045AV Super Electronic. Awesome torque, and dead reliable for 25 years (obviously not ran as hard as the 031). Today I run a woods ported 441R M-Tronic and a MS460 along with a woods ported JRed 2153.

Of the Stihls, the 441 is easily the best of the best. It actually seems to enjoy being challenged, and is very smooth too. I've never ran a 441 without the firmer (R version) AV springs, but this one feels great to me, definitely more "precise" than the JRed's springs. I don't really mind the flippies, and the filtration is the best IMHO.


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 11, 2012)

I have very fond memories of my dad falling very large Oak trees with his Stihl 050AV.
We milled alot of Pinyon boards with the same saw.
I still own it, and it is the only Stihl I own, it is now a Shelf Queen.
So I say the Best Stihl Model ever is the 050AV.


----------



## flashhole (Apr 11, 2012)

My Stihl Farm Boss (or whatever they called it) didn't hold up well at all. My MS460 on the other hand is the 8th wonder of the world.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 11, 2012)

the number 1 saw is 046 mag


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 11, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> the number 1 saw is 046 mag



Coming from you, Tom, I'll take that one to the bank. I have an 044 mag. Running it today.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 11, 2012)

hiluxxulih said:


> See now I am thinking about selling my 1999 044 bought new by me and buying a new MS440 before they kill them off again .



Send me a PM when you're ready to part with the 044. 

I think the 70cc class Stihls are the best. Can't pick closer than that.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 11, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Send me a PM when you're ready to part with the 044.
> 
> I think the 70cc class Stihls are the best. Can't pick closer than that.



[video=youtube;rkw5fH7y1Cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkw5fH7y1Cc[/video]

Here's my old one and new one. 70CC class is unstoppable.


----------



## ratso (Apr 13, 2012)

*Woodcutter tv*

Did you muffler mod your 260 or 026? I use mine all the time and have had my eye on the 261 for some time. I love all my stihl saws and really like to pick the right saw for the size of wood im cutting. Do you think the 261 is light years ahead of 026,260?


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 13, 2012)

ratso said:


> Did you muffler mod your 260 or 026? I use mine all the time and have had my eye on the 261 for some time. I love all my stihl saws and really like to pick the right saw for the size of wood im cutting. Do you think the 261 is light years ahead of 026,260?



When I get ready to rebuild the 026 Pro, I'm gonna do some mods. Right now it is stock. I'm looking around to find who can do some light machining. And I have a NOS jug for it for back up. I've had it around twenty years. The MS261 is far ahead of the 026 because I am 100% fired up about the filter on the 261. It is so good. She's like a twist lock canister deal. Got the vibration stuff and all that. I never have liked the filter on the 026 though.


----------



## cheeves (Apr 13, 2012)

Back when we were cutting pulp wood in Carver,MA and around Rangley,ME the favorite saw was a 056 Stihl. Big brother of my 35 year old 032. Two of the best saws ever built. Love the 056. Man what a saw. As we used to say " it would put muscles in your s###!!"


----------



## TonyRumore (Apr 13, 2012)

Of course everyone is going to have a different opinion here based on what they own and what they cut, but the two saws that I go to nearly everytime out, is the Rear Handle MS200 and the 046......and I have a lot of Stihl saws.

Tony


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 13, 2012)

TonyRumore said:


> Of course everyone is going to have a different opinion here based on what they own and what they cut, but the two saws that I go to nearly everytime out, is the Rear Handle MS200 and the 046......and I have a lot of Stihl saws.
> 
> Tony



Yes you certainly do, Tony. If you get around to it, please spice up my thread here with a picture of your shop. Your collection blows 'em all away.


----------



## roger m (Apr 13, 2012)

i sure like my ms460! it is my go to saw,what it wont cut my ms660 will!anything smaller i just use my ht 100 pole saw,it has a good reach in the tops without bending over:msp_smile:


----------



## TonyRumore (Apr 14, 2012)

Woodcutter TV said:


> Yes you certainly do, Tony. If you get around to it, please spice up my thread here with a picture of your shop. Your collection blows 'em all away.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 14, 2012)

200t, 064, 084. the 044 and 66 are right there too but a good running 064 is a great great saw. Light & powerful. . Too bad most of those are gone. .


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 14, 2012)

flashhole said:


> I've been running my 460 with a 32" bar (came with the saw) on the shagbark hickory. Pulls right through it and makes me smile but I do like the 20" bar better.



pulls through it, but there is no authority in the cut. a 32'' in hickory is ported 660 territory all day. .


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pic, Tony Rumore. Everyone loves your saws.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 14, 2012)

I really like the 7900.:msp_smile:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2017)

This year recently sold my aging collection of saws - 056 mag II, 038 Mag II, and an 026. They each had a niche, however, my favorite was the 038 Mag II, a very solid reliable saw. Always loved the bark of the 056 mag ll and the light, nimble feel of the 026. Replaced them with 261C, 362C and MS461R. Have been happy with them. All are very good runners and start easier than the older saws. The 362C is a real rever. Have been very happy with Wood's Logging Supply in WA State.


----------

